# Jawey's Bro Cycle



## Jawey (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys! I finally started my cycle today. I'm going to try to keep this log as detailed as possible and updated at least every 2 days! I will have bloods for before/after!

Stats - 
6'3"
196lbs
12%ish BF
19yrs old

Cycle -
Weeks 1-12 600mg/w Test E
Weeks 1-4 50mg Dbol
Weeks 1-14 12.5mg Stane EoD
Weeks 15-18 Clomid (50/50/50/50), Nolva (40/40/20/20)

Workout is 4 days on, 1 day off, hitting body over the 4 day period on a split.
Day 1-Back+Bicep;Day 2-Chest+Tricep; Day 3-Legs; Day 4-Shoulders+Abs

3J from ology hooked me up with a good diet, Got things rolling with him starting today... LOTS OF MEAT is all I can say.. Gotta eat to grow!!

My goals for this cycle are to gain 20-30lbs of LBM and hold it through PCT, I'm stepping on stage in August of 2013.

I will post starting pics I took yesterday as soon as I figure out how to upload them to SI!

Any comments/critique welcome!


----------



## Jawey (Aug 14, 2012)

First day went well, I got blood drawn for the labs then went straight home and ate my first meal. After I ate I pinned 1cc(300ml) in my right quad and then took my first dbol pill(25mg). Holy shit the whole virgin muscle thing hurting is the truth. My quad didnt hurt at first but throughout the day it slowly started to gain pain!! Everything went good with injection, aspiration and all!

When I got to the gym I felt pretty awesome (placebo?) and I hit some Back and Bi, the workout was pretty bad honestly, I dropped about 10lbs on all of my back lifts (I'm thinking its due to losing like 6-8oz of blood shortly before), and I didn't have time for Deadlifts at the end because I had to get home to shower before work... Well kind of crappy first day but I hope within 2-3 days this dbol starts kicking and I go full monster mode!


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

Cool first cycle log u got going brother, the advice I would give u is train eat and rest , forget about the scale.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice log so far yet your still very young for aas. I'm sure you looked into the effects. Good luck and be careful


----------



## creekrat (Aug 14, 2012)

X2 on the age. I personally don't like doing 2 upper body workouts back to back and I think you'll need more rest than just 1 day. 2-3 days is what I shoot for


----------



## Jawey (Aug 14, 2012)

creekrat said:


> X2 on the age. I personally don't like doing 2 upper body workouts back to back and I think you'll need more rest than just 1 day. 2-3 days is what I shoot for



I've been contemplating on AAS for 2.5 years, Ever since I've been lifting. I only work, eat and lift. I'm kind of a lame guy like that... But I'm dedicating all I can to the contest next year. I've got everything under control and expect to run bloods AT LEAST once every 3 weeks. Before I turned 18 I got an xray for something in my back, Doctor told me growth plates were closed when I asked. I've been fully developed (Haven't grown/matured physically) in 2 years. 

For the training, I recently, for the past few months, have trained in this fashion but with 1 more rest day. I tend to train instinctively, If I go into the gym and feel terrible, I will get my ass out of there and go home to sleep, or eat. I train incredibly smart compared to all of the other kids I see, I think it's due to the amount of injuries / idiocy in my previous years when training/dieting.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 14, 2012)

The cycle looks great!  Good luck!  Only advice I would give is to break up the 4 days with a day in the middle for recovery.  With a good clean diet and perfect cycle the only thing I see you missing is recovery you do not grow in the gym but when you give your body the rest and recoup time it needs.  Everything else looks spot on good job and looking forward to see your results!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 14, 2012)

The cycle looks good. As for age... Imo you should have waited. Your natural hormone levels are quite capable of netting you some amazing gains with the right diet and training program. As for the contest, i beleive ur setting urself up for failure. Getting in Contest shape in a year is unrealistic at best. If for any reason you are not able to accomplish this goal in the time u sugested, you migh end up losing motivation and probably quitting alltogether.
Also with the diet, you cant just get a diet from 3j, run it during cycle and expect it to work. U should be able to know how to grow naturally. And for the 30 lbs lean after pct... Thats fairy tales... Imo 10lbs after pct is an extremely successfull cycle.

Not triying to bust your bubble, its the harsh reality of this game. It will just save you dissapointment at the end. Get some arimidex or aromasin for ai, and have some letro ready available in case gyne sets in...
Keep us posted, and any questions u have, please ask...


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

Jawey said:


> I've been contemplating on AAS for 2.5 years, Ever since I've been lifting. I only work, eat and lift. I'm kind of a lame guy like that... But I'm dedicating all I can to the contest next year. I've got everything under control and expect to run bloods AT LEAST once every 3 weeks. Before I turned 18 I got an xray for something in my back, Doctor told me growth plates were closed when I asked. I've been fully developed (Haven't grown/matured physically) in 2 years.
> 
> For the training, I recently, for the past few months, have trained in this fashion but with 1 more rest day. I tend to train instinctively, If I go into the gym and feel terrible, I will get my ass out of there and go home to sleep, or eat. I train incredibly smart compared to all of the other kids I see, I think it's due to the amount of injuries / idiocy in my previous years when training/dieting.


sorry brother  but you could be contemplating aas for ten years and it still doesn't change your age. Your risking permanent damage to your hpta because your hormones aren't fully matured yet. Not hating my any means brother just want to make you aware of the damage your about to do to yourself.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 14, 2012)

I completely missed the age.  Yeah these guys are right at 19 do not use AAS period.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 14, 2012)

If you are wanting to become an IFBB pro, then you may even be a little late in starting as a good number of them start young and never stop. HOWEVER, if you have no aspirations of competing, then you should have waited. Yes, there's a possibility everything could go well and you'll be fine but there's no looking back from here bro. Really what you should have done was a clomid only cycle to see how high you could push your natural test. In fact, a combo of clomid/aromasin is a great first "cycle" when you may not quite be ready for AAS.

Now that you have alrady started just keep researching as much as you can on as far as what to expect. Read my first cycle thread if you get a chance.


----------



## Jawey (Aug 14, 2012)

No intentions of becoming an IFBB Pro. I have reconsidered many times and am dead-set on this. I know all of the side effects and 'damage' I am doing to my body. These do not concern me, I already have full intentions of going on TRT in my 30's. Having a 375 Test Level at age 19 isn't the greatest thing, But you must work with what you have.

I've gotten my bloods back from yesterday's bloodtest, If MS Paint wasn't so shitty I would crop this picture and post it, but I can't... It won't let me.

Testosterone, Serum - 375 ng/dL
LH - 3.0 mIU/mL
FSH - 3.7 mIU/mL
Estradiol - 18.1 pg/mL

Edit* As a side-note, When I first tested my blood around the time before turning 18, I had test levels at and around 150 or less. I do not have insurance so not much I can do. Tried to recoup with a nolva cycle that got my test into the 800's for a while, then dropped down steadily to the 300's and stayed there. There is a part of me that wishes I tried some clomid therapy first but I didnt.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 14, 2012)

Bro, do you really understand the possible consequences of your actions?  Plan on having kids? I know most women do.  Could throw that out the window along with a plethora of other issues.  I have a bad feeling that you will end up looking back and saying, "Damn, wished I would have listened to those guys.  Fuckers knew what they were talking about."  My suggestion is to stop immediately, since you just started yesterday, and I'm sure some of the other guys share the same feeling.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree with what everyone else has said...Good luck and be safe brother.


----------



## Jawey (Aug 15, 2012)

I've decided on stopping this log. I think the repercussions of this log could be dramatic if misunderstood. If another 'kid' sees this log and sees my age, This could be the justification he/she needs to start a cycle at this age as well without all of the necessary precautions and understandings of what these drugs have to offer. I've taken everything you all have said into consideration and will make my final decision. Regardless of my decision, I will still be apart of SI (Shit, This is the coolest place on the internets) and frequently visit and try to help others and still learn more for myself. Thanks everyone at SI. You're the coolest cats around!

In this, If a moderator sees fit to delete this thread, for the protection of other young adults that might view this thread, Then go right ahead. I believe this course of action would be of more benefit. But hell, If you guys want to leave it up that's cool too.


----------



## frankenstein (Nov 13, 2013)

19 yrs old way too young to start ass. I didn't run my first cycle until 30 yrs old


----------

